# SB69 next episode preview



## GesuGesu (Nov 7, 2016)

THE GAUGASTRIKES BOYS ARE HERE!!! FINALLY ANIMATED!!!! BLESS BLESS I'VE WAITED A YEAR FOR THIS


----------



## Bloodhowl (Nov 7, 2016)

GesuGesu said:


> THE GAUGASTRIKES BOYS ARE HERE!!! FINALLY ANIMATED!!!! BLESS BLESS I'VE WAITED A YEAR FOR THIS


What anime?


----------



## GesuGesu (Nov 7, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> What anime?


show by rock!! season 2


----------

